
Show HN: SkedPal – schedule to-do's based on duration, due date and more - fmos
https://www.skedpal.com/
======
fmos
[OP, not the author]

I found this to be the only working solution to manage a todo list, where
manual scheduling became cumbersome and error prone (often > 50 todos, all of
which "asap", but with a wide variety of deadlines (2 days to 3 months) and
with very different effort levels between 10 minutes and 10 hours involved).
At this level it becomes difficult to give reliable estimates to clients and
detect bottlenecks when needing to re-schedule on new and urgent tasks or
meetings.

I have tested taskjuggler, but it fails to schedule tasks when a mixture of
with/without deadline (end) tasks is provided.

Other todo apps/software do not even try, but only show me the seemingly
unsurmountable heap of todos before me with convergent deadlines and no
proposed solution.

Only downside though (for me) is, there does not seem to be a (paid) self-
hosted (privacy aware) version available.

~~~
brudgers
_[OP, not the author]_

My understanding is "Show HN" was created to encourage people to share their
own work. The site looks like it could be useful. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
fmos
True; then again a link to an interesting product is not really "news" either,
which led me to favor the - less unfitting - "Show HN" category.

I was surprised that there seem to be so little available/working solutions to
what is - my guess - a very widespread problem/demand.

~~~
brudgers
Possible utility is why I upvoted the story and your comment. I commented in
case you weren't aware.

